# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  ترحيب بالاستاذ طارق سيد علي المعتصم

## مرهف

*عندما يقترن العلم بالمال والطموح بالمؤهلات
يكون الناتج هو طارق سيد 
طارق ليس غريبا عن المريخ ومجتمعه سار علي نهج والده 
وقرنها ان لعب طارق يوما باشبال المريخ 
مرحبا بالاستاذ طارق سيد المعتصم بيننا احبتي الكرام لنستمع للرجل 
وهو يضع بين ايدينا تصوره لمريخ المستقبل
حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا الاخ طارق
...

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الف مرحب به بيننا
فقد طرق قلوبنا قبل ان نلتقى به
انها فرصة لنا لنتعرف به عن قرب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلا بيك ياصفوة
نتمنى ان تجد منا كل عون ومساندة في الانتخابات القادمة وان يكون برنامجك الانتخابي عند مستوى طموحات المريخاب

*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*حباااابك الف
نورت المنتدى...
                        	*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*تحياتى الى جميع الأخوه المتواجدون فى المنبر وسعادتى بالغه بالأطلاله عبركم للتحاور والتشاور وكلى أذان لمن يريد أن يدلى بدلوه حتى تعم الفائده ونصل الى ما نصبو اليه ونقود ثورة التغيير
فى البدء أحب أن اصحح الأسم فالاسم  هو : طارق سيد على المعتصم  وليس طارق سيد المعتصم  وطارق المعتصم هو الأسم الأقصر. 
الجميع يعلم برغبتى المعلنه فى الترشح لمجلس المريخ القادم  فى منصب الأمين العام  واليد الواحده ما بتصفق لذلك أنشد دعم الجميع  لقيادة التغيير فى المرحلة القادمه وعبر برنامج  ورؤية  واضحه لتلافى سلبيات الجمعيات العشوائيه فالمرحاه القادمه مرحلة التخطيط والتنفيذ العلمى  والرفعة للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مرحبا بك يااستاذ طارق
نتمنى لك كل التوفيق
ومبادرتك باللجوء للمنتديات المريخية تحسب لك في رصيدك
لانهم هم الامل المرتجى للمريخ في المستقبل القريب
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مرحبا بك الاخ الكريم طارق سيد على المعتصم حللت بين اخوتك الصفوة يسعدنا وجودكم هنا نطمح بطرح افكارك وذخيرتك لاثراء هذا المنبر الشامخ تفضل الاخ الكريم الدار دارك
*

----------


## samawal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق سيد المعتصم
					

تحياتى الى جميع الأخوه المتواجدون فى المنبر وسعادتى بالغه بالأطلاله عبركم للتحاور والتشاور وكلى أذان لمن يريد أن يدلى بدلوه حتى تعم الفائده ونصل الى ما نصبو اليه ونقود ثورة التغيير
فى البدء أحب أن اصحح الأسم فالاسم هو : طارق سيد على المعتصم وليس طارق سيد المعتصم وطارق المعتصم هو الأسم الأقصر. 
الجميع يعلم برغبتى المعلنه فى الترشح لمجلس المريخ القادم فى منصب الأمين العام واليد الواحده ما بتصفق لذلك أنشد دعم الجميع لقيادة التغيير فى المرحلة القادمه وعبر برنامج ورؤية واضحه لتلافى سلبيات الجمعيات العشوائيه فالمرحاه القادمه مرحلة التخطيط والتنفيذ العلمى والرفعة للمريخ



يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
حللت أهلاً ونزلت سهلا 
أخي طارق.. وانت ترسي أدب جديد
من أدب المريخ المعروف عبر الفضاء الإسفيري
وعبر منبر الصفوة أون لاين.. لك التحية ومرحبا بك 
وببرنامج الإنتخابي.. وتأكد أننا في اللجنة الإعلامية 
على إستعداد على دعم كل ما يفيد المريخ وشعبه الكريم
ودمت طولا بين أهلك وأحبابك الصفوة
*

----------


## musab aljak

*مرحبا بك الاخ الغالى طارق المعتصم بيننا فى دارك وبين ناسك ,,
وماك غريب الدار والبيت بيتك ,,
ونتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد ,,
كما نتمنى ان يكون برنامجك الانتخابى واقعى وملامس لتطلعات وطموحات القاعدة الحمراء العريضة ,,
لك منى كل الود

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*مرحبا بك يا حبيب فى منتدانا العامر ...
حللت اهلاً ونزلت سهلاً ...




*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*تحياتى الى كل الأخوة الذين كتبو مرحبين بدخولى المنبر وهذا ليس بمستغرب عليكم وأنتم صفوة الصفوة والذين نعول عليهم لأعانتنا فى توجهنا نحو ثورة التغيير فى مجلس الادارة القادم 
البرناامج الانتخابى لن يكون مكتملا لو لم نتشاور فيه ونقتنع به كلنا كاداة للتغيير وكخطوه اولى نحو الهدف فلقد أجتهدت فى وضع معالم الطريق وسبل التنفيذ ولكنى على يقين بأننا نحتاج الى التشاور حتى نصل الى الصيغة النهائيه ونتحمل مسئولية الأختيار جماعيا  لأن المستفيد والمتضرر هو المريخ  والتصدى للمهمة ليس بالسهل ويحتاج الى تكاتف وتعاون وسعيد بأن أكون فى الواجهه ممثلا لكم لقيادة هذا الفهم 
*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*شكرا وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن الظن وقدر الطموحات والوعد بأننى لن أخذل كل من توسم فينى الخير
*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*شكرا مصعب وأيد فى أيد سيكون مستقبلنا أفضل
*

----------


## طارق سيد علي المعتصم

*شكرا مرهف والفضل يعود لك فى المبادره وربنا يوفقنا فى مانصبو اليه بتعاوننا وأقتناعنا بأفكارنا والقتال من أجل تطبيقها 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق سيد المعتصم
					

شكرا مصعب وأيد فى أيد سيكون مستقبلنا أفضل



باذن الله ونحن من خلفكم ,,

نشد من ازركم ,,
*

----------


## مناوي

*مرحباً بك استاذ طارق 

نورت المنتدي
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* يسعدنى جداً  أن أكون   من  المرحبين بك 

فى المنبر  .

نحن  نريد الأفضل لإدارة عشقنا الأبدى المريخ .

نريد توفر صفات القياده فى من يتقدمون الصفوف .

نريد إهالة التراب على العشوائية   وعدم التخطيط

نريد من يخططون بعلميه  ومنهجيه وخطط  مدروسه

تنفذ  كما  كتبت  ولا نريد الأفكار ولييدة  اللحظه التى

تطرح دون دراسه لأنها  تعيدنا إلى  مربع  الفشل .

نريد  القوى  الأمين القادر  على تحقيق طموحاتنا  وأحلامنا

وآمالنا والقادر على حمايتنا وإنتزاع حقوقنا والتصدى  لكل

من يتآمر على المريخ  أفراداً وجماعات  و أجهزه .

لا نتحيز لأسماء بقدر تحيزنا  للبرامج  .

دعنى بإسم المنبر أن أشيد  بفكرك العالى الذى

دعاك لمخاطبة جمهور  المريخ الواعى والصفوى

عبر  المنبر  الذى هو بحقٍ وحقيق برلمانٌ مريخى .

أستاذ طارق  مرةً أخرى  نحن  سعداء بتواصلك معنا

سعدا بالشاركة فى ما ستطرحه  علينا  .

*

----------


## mosa2000

*ألف  مرحبا  بك  في  دارك  الكريم  طارق  المعتصم  ووفقك  الله  في  مسيرة  عملك  في  المريخ وإنشا  الله  من  الفائزين  وان  يكون  برنامجك طوح
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*اهلا بالاخ الفاصل طارق سيد على المعتصم سعداء بوجودك بينا 
وسوف تجدنا ان شاء الله عوناً لك ما يقيد عشقنا المريخ 
ايضا سعادتنا اكثر بتغيير المفاهيم وانتباه الصفوة لدور الانترنت الفاعل في في تغيير كثير من المفاهيم 
تغير الزمن يتطلب  الان في وجود ادارين يدركون التغييرات التي حدثت في العالم من ضمنها الانترنت 
وانت اخي الكريم ادركت معني هذه التغييرات واثرها فكان تواجدك في الفيس بوك والان وجودك في اونلاين 
فمرحبا بك واكيد سوف نستفيد من وجودك بيننا لمعرفتك اكثر 
*

----------

